# Pole Barns



## bnew17 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thinking of building a pole barn behind the house to put the fourwheelers, smoker, truck, etc under. Not looking for anything fancy but just wanted to get some input or maybe even pictures of some that others on here have built.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2011)

My son and I built mine. It is 20 X 60 feet, with 18 power poles, set 4 feet deep and tarcoated to ground level. 5 12 foot bays, with front to back poles 10 feet apart. 2 X 12s at top of poles-side to side. 2 X 6 roof rafters on 4 foot centers with a 2 foot drop slant roof. 2 X 4 nailers on 2 foot centers

With round poles, it`s hard to get it perfectly square. Mine is "square" to the north and east.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is one I built for the camper.  It is 24x36 with a 14 foot lean to on the side.  In the pine trees is my chicken coop.


----------



## antiqfreq (Aug 9, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome! We are just now trying to figure where to get the poles so we can build out own pole barn for our fifth wheel and also build a two car pole barn next to the house for the truck and car.

Where do you get the poles and roofing materials?

We live outside Soperton, GA!

Thanks, Jo


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a pole  barn we built next to the house for a carport.  I like to think of it as a redneck 3 car garage.  Bought the pole barn kit from a local company that sells metal roofing.  The kit cost $2700 and includes posts, metal trusses, concrete, metal roof, 2x6x12 boards across trusses.  Paid another $2000 for construction.  They built it in 2 days.


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check with someone in the high school Agricultural Education department.  I bet they have plans and some information.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2011)




----------

